# Vaginal pain? :/



## jc_catt

Ok, so this will prob be TMI, lol. I have been having random vaginal pain.... kinda. It doesn't hurt, it's just uncomfortable. It feels like random spikes going up... there... It just happens a couple times every now and then, anyone relating? It's been happening since the beginning of my pregnancy.


----------



## dreabae

Lol I have them once in awhile. Lol its called "lightning crotch". It happens early and later on in pregnancy. You can google it. Its perfectly normal and just really uncomfortable. Mine sometimes feels like some one just punched me in my unmentionables. lol sorry when I explain ligghtning crotch it makes me laugh because of the name and such.


----------



## hillarynicole

dreabae said:


> Lol I have them once in awhile. Lol its called "lightning crotch". It happens early and later on in pregnancy. You can google it. Its perfectly normal and just really uncomfortable. Mine sometimes feels like some one just punched me in my unmentionables. lol sorry when I explain ligghtning crotch it makes me laugh because of the name and such.



:rofl: woooowwwww


----------



## dreabae

hillarynicole said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Lol I have them once in awhile. Lol its called "lightning crotch". It happens early and later on in pregnancy. You can google it. Its perfectly normal and just really uncomfortable. Mine sometimes feels like some one just punched me in my unmentionables. lol sorry when I explain ligghtning crotch it makes me laugh because of the name and such.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: woooowwwwwClick to expand...

Hahahaha thats what my b/f said. When I first got it I was in bed and I screamed at him cause I thought he kicked me!! Then It kept coming back but it only lasted a few secongs so I had to call and ask my o/b and thats what the nurse told me, Google Lightning crotch. lmao


----------



## jc_catt

:shock: Oh my gosh, gotta love pregnancy! THATZ HILARIOUS XD :yipee:


----------



## we can't wait

:rofl: lightning crotch? really? HAHA!

I had this as well... I haven't had it in a few weeks though. So it must come and go? 

x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yup I'm having that too! Lol. Like 3-4 times a day and I wondered what I was, now I can tell my friends and OH about my lightning crotch!! (; hahahaha


----------



## jc_catt

I called my OH right after I read that. LMAO. I told him "BABY, I HAVE LIGHTNING CROTCH!" And he asked me if it was some STD, LMAO. WTF?????


----------



## oOskittlesOo

jc_catt said:


> I called my OH right after I read that. LMAO. I told him "BABY, I HAVE LIGHTNING CROTCH!" And he asked me if it was some STD, LMAO. WTF?????

Hahahahaha I'm gonna wait til the next time I get it while I'm around him then tell him I just got lightening crotch. Knowing him he'll think it's some kind of weird food or random like that.


----------



## hillarynicole

hahah it almost sounds like a super power... :rofl:


----------



## jc_catt

hillarynicole said:


> hahah it almost sounds like a super power... :rofl:

HAHA, Itz a bird! No, It's a plane! It's Lightning Crotch Girl! She defeats evil with her electric COOCH!!!


----------



## hillarynicole

jc_catt said:


> hillarynicole said:
> 
> 
> hahah it almost sounds like a super power... :rofl:
> 
> HAHA, Itz a bird! No, It's a plane! It's Lightning Crotch Girl! She defeats evil with her electric COOCH!!!Click to expand...

bahahahhahahahahahahahaha:happydance:


----------



## dreabae

Yeah It will come and go. Like I go a few days before I feel it again.


Hahahahaha I was cracking up reading this. 

Everyone can keep their medical terms I like the fun ways lol.


----------



## prettymomtobe

thank god you posted this! i was wondering about the vaginal cramps too! 

lmfao ; lightning crotch <--- :rofl:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

This had made my day lmao
I soo have this and it's almost tolerable now knowing it has a cool name! I mean come on.. How exciting is it to be like "oh yeah btw I have lightening crotch!" hahaha


----------



## x__amour

LOLLL! Ah the good 'ol lightning crotch! I do NOT miss it. I thought it was contractions at first! Boy was I wrong! :blush:


----------



## HalPal

Lightening Crotch would be a sweeeet band name.


----------



## jc_catt

HalPal said:


> Lightening Crotch would be a sweeeet band name.

You, ma'am, just made my life by saying that. lol. Never thought i'd hear that sentence.


----------

